# "The British Journal of Sports Medicine Reveals Secrets of Muscle-Building Science"



## UltimateBody (Sep 10, 2006)

*"The British Journal of Sports Medicine Reveals Secrets of Muscle-Building Science"*

Manasquan, NJ (PRWEB) September 7, 2006 -- In the world of sports nutrition, yesterday???s "fast" is today???s "slow." That???s what the field???s top scientists and researchers are coming to understand in the wake of recent high-level study regarding the relationship between high-intensity exercise, protein supplementation, and increased muscle mass. 

Supplementation experts have always emphasized the paramount importance of supplying muscle tissue with amino acids as swiftly as possible after exercise. Now, however, with the recent publication of an influential paper in the British sports medicine press, those experts are beginning to recognize that traditional whey protein formulations may be too slow-digesting to get the job done properly. 

What is needed, according to Anssi Manninen, a leading authority on hard-core sports nutrition, is an entirely new elite class of ultra-hydrolyzed proteins that can be absorbed directly into the bloodstream without going through the standard digestion process. Manninen???s research, published in an article in the prestigious British Journal of Sports Medicine, asserts that only these rapid-acting proteins are capable of reaching muscle tissue swiftly enough to maximize muscle anabolism during a critical post-workout "anabolic" window of opportunity which exists for as little as 90 minutes after exercise. 

Needless to say, these surprising revelations have left athletes wondering where to turn for the ultra-assimilatable proteins they require to fuel real mass gains. 

Fortunately, some of the industry???s more innovative and forward-thinking manufacturers are already on the case. In fact, one such manufacturer, NutraQuest of New Jersey, has just introduced a breakthrough protein formulation based on the new science of rapid-action protein hydrolysates. This next-generation, ultimate anabolic agent, called MyoZene, contains a special pharmaceutical form of hydrolyzed protein that has never before been available to athletes. 

But first, let???s take a look at this new science. Manninen???s article reviews and quotes from new research being done in a number of countries. One such study, conducted at Maastricht University, examined blood insulin responses after co-ingestion of protein hydrolysate (rich in small peptides) with and without additional free leucine. The result? Blood insulin responses were 66% and 221% greater in the healthy controls in the carbs-plus-protein-hydrolysate and carbs-plus-protein-hydrolysate-and-free-leucine trials, respectively, compared with those in the carbs-only trial. In other words, this study demonstrated that co-ingestion of a protein hydrolysate strongly augments insulin secretion (a key component of muscle mass accrual and maintenance). 

In another study, conducted on protein hydrolysates at the Copenhagen Muscle Research Center, it was determined that "whey protein hydrolysate elicited the greatest availability of amino acids during the three-hour postprandial (occurring after a meal) period. This difference was attributed to the rapid increase in blood amino acids evoked during the first 40 minutes of the digestive period, during which the increase was about 37% greater after the ingestion of whey protein hydrolysate solution than that after ingestion of the intact milk protein solution." The authors suggested that the association of high levels of blood amino acids and insulin might explain a superiority of protein hydrolysates over intact proteins in promoting better nitrogen utilization (i.e., greater anabolism), especially when administered in combination with high-glycemic carbohydrates. 

The importance of these studies for athletes is unmistakable. Ultra-hydrolyzed proteins show great promise as a trigger for increased insulin response and greatly enhanced delivery of key aminos to nutrient-starved muscle tissue. 

Clearly, the twin sciences of protein formulation and muscle-mass enhancement have entered into a period of great transformation. Advanced products such as NutraQuest???s MyoZene???as well as other competing formulations soon to be introduced???represent the wave of the future. The time of bulky, slow-acting protein formulations has come and gone. Athletes looking for a dramatic mass-building advantage would be well-advised to seek out the first of the new high-impact, high-performance, ultra-hydrolyzed specialty products. 

Reference 
Manninen AH. Hyperinsulinemia, hyperaminoacidemia and post-exercise muscle anabolism: the search for the optimal recovery drink. The British Journal of Sports Medicine


----------



## Gordo (Sep 10, 2006)

> Advanced products such as NutraQuest???s MyoZene???as well as other competing formulations soon to be introduced???represent the wave of the future.


All wrapped up in a nice advertisement.

http://bjsm.bmjjournals.com/cgi/con...INDEX=0&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT

Interesting though. Layne Norton has been touting the benefits of added leucine to PWO drinks for some time now.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/layne39.htm


----------



## UltimateBody (Sep 10, 2006)

And MyoZene price is not too bad..


----------



## UltimateBody (Oct 25, 2006)

Full text article (BJSM):

http://bjsm.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/40/11/900


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

I will eat real food and grow 2x faster than you


----------



## UltimateBody (Oct 26, 2006)

Hardly.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2006)

That is not a sentence.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I will eat real food and grow 2x faster than you



if you do not believe in using supplements stay out of this forum.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> if you do not believe in using supplements stay out of this forum.



"Supplementation experts have always emphasized the paramount importance of supplying muscle tissue with amino acids as swiftly as possible after exercise. Now, however, with the recent publication of an influential paper in the British sports medicine press, those experts are beginning to recognize that traditional whey protein formulations *may be too slow-digesting to get the job done properly*." 


This is a quote from his post, thus my comment. If supplements are not  formulated properly or scientists still do not know how I will trust real food  over them until they know what they are doing.


----------

